
Ask HN: Solopreneurs – What project management software do you use? - hotcool
It seems like most project management software is about collaboration and teams. For the solopreneurs on HN, what are you using to keep your projects and tasks organized?
======
wheatbin
I'm using my own software, which I'll be releasing as open source in the next
few weeks. It's based on kanban methodology and the Law of the Harvest, so it
takes a more holistic approach to work and life.

Here's a sign up form for anyone who wants to be notified when it's available
for download: [http://eepurl.com/bQapGb](http://eepurl.com/bQapGb)

------
abstractspoon
[http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5371/ToDoList-An-
effecti...](http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5371/ToDoList-An-effective-
and-flexible-way-to-keep-on)

------
vyrotek
[https://trello.com](https://trello.com)

